# New photos from today. Friesian and American Saddlebred



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

*My 18 years young, Hylke ut 'e Mieden. Friesian gelding. *











New photo from a set taken today. This one just made me so happy. Isn't he a doll baby?

My floaty boy.









I don't think he's changed too much! 2009 photo was taken in September, he was not fuzzy at all. Photo I just took today, he's still very fuzzy. He's still got it though!

















Better not forget my little Ballerina!









The Odd Couple







​


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

You're horses are only stunning. Yup. Just stunning.

Understatement of the week.
I love the contrast between them!! Lovely!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Great pics as ever.


----------



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

Beautiful!! Both of them 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Your horses, and your photography, are simply stunning Rissa!!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Not sure how to put this into words but here is goes...

Beautifully stunning horses and amazing photos! I hope one day my photos will come out at least a quarter as amazing as yours are.
​


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Out of curiosity, am I the only one who clicked on this and expected one friesian/ saddlebred cross? Lol.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very nice pictures of both your horses very stunning contrast


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

He still has it! No doubt about that. Love these two!!


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

:O Omg there's so freaking beautiful/stunning! And can I please have your photography?!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW... stunning photos and horses. I REALLY love the last one.. so striking.


----------



## torty (Dec 14, 2011)

I love the last photo. Your horses are so beautiful


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

If you ever get bored of taking pictures of your horses (like that would ever happen) I have a Friesian/Saddlebred cross (Georgian Grande) that I would be more than happy to volunteer as a model LOL!!!

Gosh your pictures are amazing and your horses are absolutely stunning!!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I want your camera and your photography skills.....O.O

And your horse's while I'm at it O.O


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

CinderEve said:


> If you ever get bored of taking pictures of your horses (like that would ever happen) I have a Friesian/Saddlebred cross (Georgian Grande) that I would be more than happy to volunteer as a model LOL!!!
> 
> Gosh your pictures are amazing and your horses are absolutely stunning!!



Well I just recently posted about looking for farms to do shoots at. I'm in Indiana too. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/indiana-illinois-ohio-kentucky-looking-book-117592/

Wink wink!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> I want your camera and your photography skills.....O.O
> 
> And your horse's while I'm at it O.O


Awh I'm just lucky. 

The horses are a handful. Well Eric is!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Rissa said:


> Well I just recently posted about looking for farms to do shoots at. I'm in Indiana too.
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/indiana-illinois-ohio-kentucky-looking-book-117592/
> 
> Wink wink!


Sending you an email


----------

